# Uber Is robbing me of my surge...



## diggindeep09 (Mar 10, 2017)

Uber is robbing me for my surge.

I accept a surge ride, drop the person off, check the trip info and whalaaa!.... no surge.

These damn thieves. Then i send them a message WITH a screenshot of the fare showing surge and they send that stupid ass computer generated response telling me it wasn’t a surge ride!!.


----------



## Irp (Jan 8, 2018)

yea you and everyone else.. but ask the passenger and they will tell you every time they did pay the surge..


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Find a better gig. It won't be getting any better. In the meantime, accept rides and leave them stranded.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

newdriverintown said:


> Find a better gig. It won't be getting any better. In the meantime, accept rides and leave them stranded.


The only guarantee is that it's going to be worse tomorrow than it was yesterday


----------

